# Oyster Feast



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Who in the GTA sells oyster feast? Looking for the larger bottles (16 oz or 32 oz).


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Coral reef shop do but now out of stock. As to size you have check with them. According to Red, he will restock.


----------

